
Florida Man Jailed for Failing to Unlock His Phone - edoceo
https://gizmodo.com/florida-man-jailed-for-failing-to-unlock-his-phone-1827600878
======
blitmap
This seems like parallel construction. The dude sounds dirty, but it doesn't
matter.

1) Why was there a cop watching him leave his driveway? This sounds like the
easiest made-up charge where there is no evidence to prove it DIDN'T happen.

2) Why did they want to search his car for failing to yield? Maybe it's SOP.

3) Why was the canine unit called BEFORE he was stopped? Big red flag.

110% effort to have it thrown out on appeal. They were targeting him.

